# What is the most aggresive freshwater fish??



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey guys!I like big mean fish..after I am done with my reds I may consider switching to another species.I have a 180g tank.What would be the biggest,meanest mofo I could put in there?

p.s Teeth would be a real bonus.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

peacock bass r aggressive as hell. i dunno if they could stay in a 180 though


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres the first thing that came to my mind


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah Dovii. That would be aa pretty mean fish. 22" of evil.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Red snakehead IMO, you'll need a bigger tank though.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

jiggy said:


> peacock bass r aggressive as hell. i dunno if they could stay in a 180 though


Peacock bass arnt agressive, they will just eat anything that will fit in their mouth!!

As stated above, most of the big central american cichlids have nasty tempraments!
Along with the bigger channa and jardini arowana,

Or if you want really mean...check these guys out.. _Hemibagrus wyckii_
The black devil catfish..killing machine


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

For a 180 gallon...

D - O - V - I - I

I just put a black background on my tank, and my male dovii has been attacking his reflection for 3 days straight now. He only stops to try to attack me when I come close to his tank.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Not another one of these.....









There is a pinned topic about this subject with a few links in it as well. Personally I think that the fish that is most hungry is the most agressive one


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> peacock bass r aggressive as hell. i dunno if they could stay in a 180 though


Peacock bass arnt agressive, they will just eat anything that will fit in their mouth!!

As stated above, most of the big central american cichlids have nasty tempraments!
Along with the bigger channa and jardini arowana,

Or if you want really mean...check these guys out.. _Hemibagrus wyckii_
The black devil catfish..killing machine
[/quote]

du u remember neal and that pool of peacock bass that he had? he always took vids of them jumping out of the water when they see him walk up to the tank for feeding time. and when he tossed in whole shrimp, the fish would jump out of the water and eat it before it even hit the water.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Jiggy,

Peacock bass are not aggressive at all, especially when comparing to large new world cichlids. They do not fight over territories or attack other fish, they just try and eat what will fit in there mouths, as Devon said. Although I am hereing that the new peacock bass (Tucanare Azul, _Cichla sp. 'Tocantins'_) exhibits quite aggressive behaviour occasionally. Still deffinatly not the most aggressive fish, and you could not fit one in a 180 gallon.

For the most aggressive fish for a 180, I gotta put my vote on Fahaka Puffers. Crazy ass mofos.

Fry, I think you should re-evaluate your fish-keeping if all your concerned about is aggression


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I never take these kind of topic serious, but it is all in good fun to talk about the most agressive/toughest fish. But to come with a 'valid conclusion' we first have to determine our definition of agression, i.o: how they attack food/prey, territorial, overall behaviour, etc......
After this we could choose a fish that fits the description best, imo


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=73009, have fun.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Matty125 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=73009, have fun.


i heard green terrors are pretty nasty, i would have got one if it was possable to keep them with any other fish..


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Jiggy,
> 
> Peacock bass are not aggressive at all, especially when comparing to large new world cichlids. They do not fight over territories or attack other fish, they just try and eat what will fit in there mouths, as Devon said. Although I am hereing that the new peacock bass (Tucanare Azul, _Cichla sp. 'Tocantins'_) exhibits quite aggressive behaviour occasionally. Still deffinatly not the most aggressive fish, and you could not fit one in a 180 gallon.
> 
> ...


I dont have a 180 for Koi dude.Its my $ and I have spent alot of it in this hobby.As for re-evaluating my fish-keeping.Was this a question????So I am getting bored with my reds that wont stop breeding.If I had the cash my tank would be full of sharks with lazerbeams.
The beauty of money is that you can do whatever the hell you want to do with it!as long as it is not illegal its no ones buisness what you do with it.Sorry but I cant help it if Im a sucker for a big fish with sharp teeth.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Liquid said:


> i heard green terrors are pretty nasty, i would have got one if it was possable to keep them with any other fish..


Actually, in most cases, they are quite docile and pose no problem what-so-ever being with other fish.

Fry, if you like big fish with sharp teeth, then the two best canidates have already been said, Dovii and Fahaka puffers. Wolf Fish too can fit in that category.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i think he meant the true wild rivaltus. rapps was selling them last summer but i havent seen them in stock for a while.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Yeah Dovii. That would be aa pretty mean fish. 22" of evil.


yeah but how many get that big, I personally have seen one dovii get to 22", and that's a 10 year old one from mfk, that lives in a 15,000 gallon custom built home aqurium, the pics are in cichlid forum., anyways in cichlids, probably dovii, only because you can't keep umbie in a 180 gal, i think there more aggresive than dovii though., in other fish possibly a huge wolf fish of some apieces, or possibley a fakaha puffer.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Fry said:


> Hey guys!I like big mean fish..after I am done with my reds I may consider switching to another species.I have a 180g tank.What would be the biggest,meanest mofo I could put in there?
> 
> p.s Teeth would be a real bonus.


I say you get yourself a Buttikoferi.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

I would get 2 wolf fish or like svtcontour get some butterkoferi. You don't here muhc about people having those. From what i have seen.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

A redline SH would be nice....Large Mouth Bass are friggen nasty too....I'm sure a huge ass dovii would rule too.


----------



## sweetgtx (Jan 5, 2006)

Try an African tiger fish, their crazy ass fish


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

venromb said:


> Try an African tiger fish, their crazy ass fish


Yeah if he had another 570 gallons maybe.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

hujeta gar aren't particularly aggressive but they are fun to watch. if you had a HUGE pond and you wanted to get rid of some stray cats, you could get an alligator gar.








i think he has the teeth part down pat


----------



## Cichlas (Jul 24, 2006)

My black shark is pretty aggressive. I've known quite a few black sharks kill CA/SA cichlids with just brute force.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

Go with a cobra snake head thats about a mean as it gets, you could keep him in your 180 for a long time, ya i think your definatly lookin for a snake head


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I owned a golden wolf fish and i loved feeding him...he's not like P's were they wait a while to attack..no these guys as soon as it hits the water..i just lost mine cause he was a mean SOB and though he could walka round the house...







..i gotta Butterkofrie and my RD rules his ass and my RD is a inch smaller than him..so i don't know about a Butter it depends on there personality like all cichlids


----------

